

Manufacturer-owned stores are future of tech - arman0
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/manufacturer-owned-stores-are-future-of-tech-2011-02-04

======
ChuckMcM
The humourous thing is that Dvorak points out the ink equation. This self
inflicted inversion of value by artifical manipulation of supply of ink.
However manufacturers are on to that (since they create the artificial ink
market) by selling new printers with 'demo' cartridges which are 1/2 to 1/10th
the volume of 'real' cartridges.

Given that the patents around inkjet printing are expiring it might be time to
really shake up the market with a printer which doesn't demand the ink tax.

